# Breeding signs or False alarm



## Rollerzonly59 (Aug 23, 2004)

ive been noticing a lot of my plastic amazon sword plants are getting shredded up that are in the tank... but on top of that i noticed late last night when i got home from work that 2 of my red bellies were rubbing each other sideways in what looked to be like a spawn session(both are about 7-8 inches or larger...only i havent seen any eggs yet. if they are or when they do... does it matter what type of gravel you have in your tank... what do they prefer for nesting areas and will they lay the eggs just anywhere or do they have prefered spots? i dont have fine gravel in the tank... each rock is a little smaller then a dime, would that be sufficient or does it matter at all? any advice would be greatly appreciated... i was also thinking about simulating the dry season in the tank for a little while followed by a water change and then see what happens?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Why mess with the aquarium if they are already displaying possible spawnning activity? Just let them be. They would not display this type of behaviour if the conditions werent right.



Rollerzonly59 said:


> ive been noticing a lot of my plastic amazon sword plants are getting shredded up that are in the tank... but on top of that i noticed late last night when i got home from work that 2 of my red bellies were rubbing each other sideways in what looked to be like a spawn session(both are about 7-8 inches or larger...only i havent seen any eggs yet. if they are or when they do... does it matter what type of gravel you have in your tank... what do they prefer for nesting areas and will they lay the eggs just anywhere or do they have prefered spots? i dont have fine gravel in the tank... each rock is a little smaller then a dime, would that be sufficient or does it matter at all? any advice would be greatly appreciated... i was also thinking about simulating the dry season in the tank for a little while followed by a water change and then see what happens?
> [snapback]806142[/snapback]​


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

If you have a tank setup for the Fry it might not be a bad idea to add some type of spawning material. The only reason is it would make removal of eggs lots easier. You could add a spawning mop or you could add a peat bunch. Holywood is right though. If you do make changes to the conditions it is possible that they might become uninterested. Good luck


----------

